# The Don't Worry Be Happy Thread.



## boozercruiser (Mar 14, 2016)

We all have our big or little worries of course, and that is only very natural.
But his thread is for all things which will help others have a Happy Day. 
Anything emotive, which might make others feel unhappy is not allowed.

For instance.
Up to now today I am having a lovely happy and relaxing time of it.
Got up around 8.00am and had breckers, and then a lovely promenade walk along to the shops. 
Not long back and am going to have some dinner.
We are off out this evening to a local Llandudno hotel where there is some good entertainment on. 
I will of course have a couple of beers.






Do you have any happiness to report?
I hope so. Mind you, if things aren't going quite your way, you can talk about that as well. 
Then perhaps others can help cheer YOU up!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 14, 2016)

I found this very nice news which I hope makes you feel good...
There are thousands of rescue animals waiting in shelters, hoping every day to be welcomed into their forever homes, and to get a second chance at life. Steve Greig has adopted more than 10 dogs and several farm animals -- all of whom are seniors!

http://www.sunnyskyz.com/good-news/1...d-Farm-Animals

Currently, his home in Denver, Colorado, houses 10 dogs, a pig named "Bikini" who thinks she's a dog, two chickens, two ducks, two pigeons, a couple of cats (who live in the garage and are on mouse duty), a rabbit and a pond full of koi.


----------



## Debby (Mar 14, 2016)

What a lovely family!  But I think he's going to need a bigger car.

And what makes me happy today is that even though there was snow on the ground and the temperatures been hovering around -4, and we live way out in the sticks, we had a fantastic turnout for our garage sale and today the leftovers fit into the short box of our pick up and we made $700.00 to boot (although we'll conveniently forget about how much money we spent buying the stuff originally)


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2016)

Well, my nasty cold is finally getting better and I might just make it to the gym by Wednesday.  Today was sunny and 54 and I'm anxiously anticipating being able to get out on my bike which I LOVE!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 14, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Well, my nasty cold is finally getting better and I might just make it to the gym by Wednesday.  Today was sunny and 54 and *I'm anxiously anticipating being able to get out on my bike which I LOVE!*



I agree with you Ameriscot.
Mind you we have both got electric bikes, and this really does help sometimes, particularly on steep gradients. 
The bike goes up to 15mph on cruise, and that can be used any time.
The charge will last up to 30 miles, so this enables us to go quite far.

Must admit that I don't go to the gym though.
I know that I should, but haven't, just yet.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> I agree with you Ameriscot.
> Mind you we have both got electric bikes, and this really does help sometimes, particularly on steep gradients.
> The bike goes up to 15mph on cruise, and that can be used any time.
> The charge will last up to 30 miles, so this enables us to go quite far.
> ...



Love our electric bikes and I really missed mine in Thailand!  There were a couple of pretty steep hills and in the blazing sun it was a chore. Mine will go 70+ miles on one charge so we normally go on 50 mile trips.  My battery cuts off at about 16 mph.  We live in an extremely hilly area so we really need electric so our rides are more pleasure than work.

I even went to the gym in Thailand 3 x weeks. I've been going to gyms for about 20 years. And at home have a full set of dumbbells and ankle weights.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 14, 2016)

Thought this was a happy article, happy for the pups and the veterans who will love them.
http://www.beacononlinenews.com/articles/2016/03/14/deland-animal-rescue-use-grant-ptsd-vets


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 14, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Thought this was a happy article, happy for the pups and the veterans who will love them.
> http://www.beacononlinenews.com/articles/2016/03/14/deland-animal-rescue-use-grant-ptsd-vets



Now THAT is a very good idea fureverywhere.
That is something to feel happy about! 

And this is heartwarming also...


----------



## IKE (Mar 14, 2016)

I worked pretty hard today in the backyard taking a tree down by myself and then many hikes from the back to the front yard loading everything in the bed of the pickup for hauling off tomorrow......it took almost five hours and I'll admit I'm a little stiff and sore.

Now the Happy part of my day begins.......it's warm enough this evening to sit on the patio and have a couple of stoutish gin & tonics.

You kids have fun......I'm headed to the patio.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 14, 2016)

I've been working on my kitchen floor, thinking about Aristotle, and humming "Old Dan Tucker" all at the same time.   Can't get any better than that!

:banana::happy:epper:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 14, 2016)

I had only 5 things that were not burned by my house fire last year. One of them was me yay! The other 4 things were my fruit trees that had been in my back yard. I had them dug up and replanted out here. So far I know that 2 of my fruit trees have survived. I'm not sure of the peach trees. The two plum trees have new leaves and blossoms and I looked out my window today to see bees busy enjoying the blossoms. I love to watch bees on blossoms


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 15, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I had only 5 things that were not burned by my house fire last year. One of them was me yay! The other 4 things were my fruit trees that had been in my back yard. I had them dug up and replanted out here. So far I know that 2 of my fruit trees have survived. I'm not sure of the peach trees. The two plum trees have new leaves and blossoms and I looked out my window today to see bees busy enjoying the blossoms. I love to watch bees on blossoms



A very nice post and interesting post.
Thank you.
Being on the North Wales coastline Blunderwoman, I haven't seen any bees just yet, but they are lovely, particularly when they give us Honey.

Friends Romans and Countrymen (and Women) please lend me your ears.
Please take any earings out first though!















The Sun is shining here in lovely Rhos On Sea with a temp of only 8 degrees.
I can't go out yet as am waiting for a parcel to come.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Still, I have been told to get on with some jobs while I am waiting, so I better just do just that, or suffer from earache! [/FONT]


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 15, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> I've been working on my kitchen floor, thinking about Aristotle, and humming "Old Dan Tucker" all at the same time.   Can't get any better than that!
> 
> :banana::happy:epper:



On the kitchen floor, thinking about Aristotle, and humming?
That's a new one on me Nancy!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 15, 2016)

It's mostly sunny here and mild and when I drove into town for groceries I saw loads of daffodils (we have lots as well in our garden).  

As soon as I feel 100% I'm going to start deep cleaning and reorganising in the house.  Usually the playlist for this on my ipod is my top 73 favourite Beatles songs.  And I sing my wee heart out while I clean.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2016)

Annie, I look forward to pics of your garden, and house. Pleased you are feeling better.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 15, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I look forward to pics of your garden, and house. Pleased you are feeling better.



Thanks, Shali.  Not much out yet - daffodils, snowdrops, etc.  But I'll be out there with my camera when there are more.  I'm dying to get out on my bike again. Planning to buy a Go Pro video (and still) camera to put on my helmet or strap to the handlebar when I go for bike rides.  I'll probably wait to buy it until we are in the US in the summer as it will be cheaper.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 15, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I look forward to pics of your garden, and house. Pleased you are feeling better.



Yes Shali.
I will also look forward to Annie's garden pics, and I am also very pleased that she is feeling better.
To help with that, here I am sending her some Cyberspace bear hugs! :sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 15, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Yes Shali.
> I will also look forward to Annie's garden pics, and I am also very pleased that she is feeling better.
> To help with that, here I am sending her some Cyberspace bear hugs! :sentimental:
> 
> View attachment 27561




Thanks Kenny!  Hugs are always good medicine.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 15, 2016)

Yay my kids & grandkids are coming over now. Now it's a fun day


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 15, 2016)

We decided to divide off our long lounge by having doors erected. Our youngest daughter had used the joiner last year to divide off their lounge and we had been most impressed with the work he had done for her. He arrived at about 9.30am today, and the job was completed to our great satisfaction by 2pm.  He only charged us £812, previously we had been given an estimate of £2000 by a firm specialising in such things, with whom we were not at all impressed!

If anyone living in the Chester/Flintshire area of the UK is needing a good joiner, I am happy to pass on his name to you.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 15, 2016)

oohjarwatsit said:


> We decided to divide off our long lounge by having doors erected. Our youngest daughter had used the joiner last year to divide off their lounge and we had been most impressed with the work he had done for her. He arrived at about 9.30am today, and the job was completed to our great satisfaction by 2pm.  He only charged us £812, previously we had been given an estimate of £2000 by a firm specialising in such things, with whom we were not at all impressed!
> 
> If anyone living in the Chester/Flintshire area of the UK is needing a good joiner, I am happy to pass on his name to you.



Nice to see you posting from the UK oo.
That sounds like a job well done, and even more satisfaction when you know that a lot of cash has been saved as well.
That sort of feeling helps stop any worries one may have, and always makes me feel very happy indeed!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 16, 2016)

My daughter sent her application for college,and letter of intent and a copy of her grades.
She received an email that she will be going on for aa portfolio review ,I'm so excited and happy! Wwe should know by may if she will be accepted. Eek! Lol


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2016)

Congrats Vicky!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 16, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> My daughter sent her application for college,and letter of intent and a copy of her grades.
> She received an email that she will be going on for aa portfolio review ,I'm so excited and happy! Wwe should know by may if she will be accepted. Eek! Lol



Oooooohhhhh Now that is the sort of thing happening in someone's life it is worth us lot knowing about.
Then you us can feel Happy together..





Now don't you worry Vicky.
Your daughter WILL be accepted for college.
You mark my words.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 16, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Congrats Vicky!



Thank you! It seems like it was only yesteday I was forcing her to like her princess room and she wanted it blue,lol

Now she is teaching me a few things.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 16, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Oooooohhhhh Now that is the sort of thing happening in someone's life it is worth us lot knowing about.
> Then you us can feel Happy together..
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

Congrats to your daughter, Vicky!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Congrats to your daughter, Vicky!



Thank you  Annie!

I think I'm more nervous than her,lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Thank you  Annie!
> 
> I think I'm more nervous than her,lol



Our kids are our babies not matter how old they get. So we get nervous and we worry!


----------

